# Hurrayyyyy!!! - bought new PSU



## ravi23071988 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, friends

I have bought a new PSU
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W
                                       about Rs 5,500.  Is it a good deal or bad??
                            What do u think my friends is it good or average???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2011)

its a good deal.


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

Very good deal IMO.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 17, 2011)

Moved it to Show-Off..!!

Now, pics please or it didn't happen


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

very good deal.
Pics!! ;D


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 17, 2011)

too many smileys.
maybe you should stick the flamethrower smiley on your psu?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice buy.. good deal!!

Although, what did u buy it for??


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 18, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Nice buy.. good deal!!
> 
> Although, what did u buy it for??



Actually i have bought it for my graphics card, 
also for future upgrade.....

My deVil BABY ----------

*s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa458/ravi23071988/My NEW PSU/



doomgiver said:


> too many smileys.
> maybe you should stick the flamethrower smiley on your psu?



thanx for the suggestion...

Check this out  --->>    *s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa458/ravi23071988/My New Graphic CARD/


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 18, 2011)

heh, good luck man!


----------

